# Samsung launches Galaxy S III in India at Rs 43,180!!



## gforz (May 31, 2012)

_"Ending weeks of speculation, Samsung has announced that the Samsung Galaxy S3 will be priced at *Rs 43,180* 16GB version in India.
The information, which might come as a bit of a disappointment for many potential buyers, was revealed in an official press statement released ahead of the launch of the phone at Le Meridien, New Delhi on Thursday."_ 
Source 

Sure this is not the news we expected at launch.Come on Samsung,You have disappointed us.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

38.2K >> Samsung Galaxy S3 - Buy Online in India for Rs.38,290 as on 31st May 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com

38.9K >> SAMSUNG GALAXY S3 I9300 SUPERFONE | eBay


----------



## clmlbx (May 31, 2012)

FRAUD without disclosing final amount company started pre-Booking..


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

WTF ~43k ridiculous pricing. They are following the path of Apple that is stupid


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> FRAUD without disclosing final amount company started pre-Booking..



Even before the pre-bookings have started, it was allover the net that S3 will be priced around 40k 



amjath said:


> WTF ~43k ridiculous pricing. They are following the path of Apple that is stupid



They want to make cash on, over-enthusiastic fools who will pay anything to get their hands on it. Once it settles down, the prices should come down within first few weeks.


----------



## furious_gamer (May 31, 2012)

Isn't quad core phones are costlier? like HTC One X priced around 37k. I guess for the specs it sound OK. (I am not rich to afford one and just giving my view).

After few weeks, prices will go down? thats what happen with all these high end phones...


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> FRAUD without disclosing final amount company started pre-Booking..



Cool  cancel the pre order if u dont want to buy


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

furious_gamer said:


> After few weeks, prices will go down? thats what happen with all these high end phones...



I bought my SGS2 after three weeks of release on eBay. After all the coupons I ended up paying 25.5K for it when it was selling at 30K 

Similar scenes might repeat with the SGS3.


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> They want to make cash on, over-enthusiastic fools who will pay anything to get their hands on it. One it settles down, the prices should come down within first few weeks.



Thank god i bought S2 on its release and it is more than enough. Also we have XDA to port all software related things to S2


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

amjath said:


> Cool  cancel the pre order if u dont want to buy



The pre-order amount is non refundable I guess


----------



## clmlbx (May 31, 2012)

It was rumored to be around 38K and if it 43K then still 5K more..

I was not the Idiot to pre-book without knowing actual price. ..

You can't cancel pre order(you can if you don't mind loosing your money).. in fact if you don't buy within three days of launch you coupon for free gift is invalid..

Htc one x is available around 34-35K right?


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I bought my SGS2 after three weeks of release on eBay. After all the coupons I ended up paying 25.5K for it when it was selling at 30K
> 
> Similar scenes might repeat with the SGS3.



Off Topic : how do u guys get coupons just like that -ve results for me always

One X is way to go in that case or wait for few weeks for price drop its just MRP right?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

It was a 10% no limits coupon, which was like ~ 3K discount and I got a free 1TB HDD for the deal. So effective price was ~25.5K after I sold the HDD 

Just as we speak, if anyone was observing Samsung India eStore, the price dropped from 43.1K to 42.5K already


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

Local price in stores for S2 was 32k during launch. Found a store which sold it for 28.7k @ launch itself. So i think it is possible to get it for ~38k in same shop


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 31, 2012)

amjath said:


> Local price in stores for S2 was 32k during launch. Found a store which sold it for 28.7k @ launch itself. So i think it is possible to get it for ~38k in same shop



It's already 38.2K >> Samsung Galaxy S3 - Buy Online in India for Rs.38,290 as on 31st May 2012 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2012)

^^ oh wow so it ll be around ~36k in that shop 

IMO 36k is good pricing with all those features right out of the box


----------



## Terabyte (May 31, 2012)

^IMO it should cost below 35k after couple of weeks.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Great job by Samsung overpricing it. But yeah launch prices always look very high. Most cases they come down.


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2012)

amjath said:


> They are following *the path of Apple* that is stupid



apple makes standard phone, this doesn't qualify for that. forget good looking.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2012)

Infibeam Samsung Galaxy S III Price India, Samsung Galaxy S III Review & Features, Buy Samsung Mobiles - Infibeam.com @38.5k

Flipkart Samsung Galaxy S3: Price in India, Reviews, Specification: Flipkart.com @38.9k


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

43K?no thanks if i had so much money...i would put my hands upon a htc one x or sony xperia s .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2012)

way too costly...


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 1, 2012)

43k ? Will it cook dinner for me ? Like iPhone does at similar retarded price.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

just a 16gb version for 43k....it should be atleast 64gb + free 64gb sd card...way too costly....you can get a better highend laptop with that kind of money


----------



## papul1993 (Jun 1, 2012)

abhidev said:


> just a 16gb version for 43k....it should be atleast 64gb + free 64gb sd card...way too costly....you can get a better highend laptop with that kind of money



You can't put a high end laptop in your pocket.


----------

